# Habt ihr Tipps für eine Pilkrute?



## Weißfischkiller90 (15. März 2006)

Hallo Kutterangler,|wavey: 
ich suche eine Rute zum Pilkern in der Ostsee.
Sollte kein harter Knüppel sein, sondern 3,30m-3,60m lang 
und ca. 2 3\4 libs haben.
Habt ihr ein paar Tipps für mich?
Danke im Vorraus,#6 
Gruß Tim


----------



## Sailfisch (15. März 2006)

*AW: Habt ihr Tipps für eine Pilkrute?*

Penn Carisma Sensopilk! Habe ich neulich für unter 100


----------



## der_Jig (15. März 2006)

*AW: Habt ihr Tipps für eine Pilkrute?*

jo kann ich dir auch nur empfehlen... ich fisch sie(die weichere) in 3m, weil ich noch 4 andere ruten über 3,30m habe... aber saugeiles gerät... seatrout fischt die härtere in 3,30m und die ist genial... auch sehr sensibel


----------



## Sylverpasi (15. März 2006)

*AW: Habt ihr Tipps für eine Pilkrute?*

Penn Charisma Senso Pilk 3,30m und bis 190g WG. PERFEKTES Knüppelchen #6#6#6......


----------



## Weißfischkiller90 (15. März 2006)

*AW: Habt ihr Tipps für eine Pilkrute?*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Penn Charisma Senso Pilk 3,30m und bis 190g WG. PERFEKTES Knüppelchen #6#6#6......


 
Wie teuer ist die?
Gibs die im Internet(Ebay)?
Tim


----------



## Sylverpasi (15. März 2006)

*AW: Habt ihr Tipps für eine Pilkrute?*

Es gibt bei eBay die alte Serie für unter 100€. Ich hab sie mir aber bei Fisherman´s Partner bestellt für 94€. Da hast Du Garantie und keine Probs, wenn was sein sollte. Also dieser Stock ist echt was feines!


----------



## ems-angler (15. März 2006)

*AW: Habt ihr Tipps für eine Pilkrute?*

moin 

fische schon seit 2 jahren mit der DAM Sumo Royal Speed Pilk in der Ostsee ..... klasse rute leichte und gute spitzen aktion..
WG .  40 - 100 g  und 3,00 m  ...
ist nur zu empfehlen ...


----------



## MobyDicky (16. März 2006)

*AW: Habt ihr Tipps für eine Pilkrute?*

Da wäre zum Beispiel auch noch Magna Matrix Softpilk von Balzer, guckst Du hier :

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7196312379&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1

... und bei dem unschlagbaren Preis #6 .


----------



## fjordbutt (16. März 2006)

*AW: Habt ihr Tipps für eine Pilkrute?*

hi,

die charisma ist schon ein feines rütchen, hatte ich auch mal ein paar jahre im einsatz. dannach ne prion in ähnlicher gewichtsklasse, auch ne gute rute. seit letztem jahr nehme ich allerdings zum leichten pilken eine shimano antares braid boat 12-20 lbs kombiniert mit ner mxl von avet. also ich habe zum pilken damit meine traumkombo gefunden, kann ich dir nur wärmstens ans herz legen:k #6


----------



## darth carper (16. März 2006)

*AW: Habt ihr Tipps für eine Pilkrute?*

Penn Charisma Senso Pilk 3,30m 30-120g Wurfgewicht.


----------



## Frank 77 (16. März 2006)

*AW: Habt ihr Tipps für eine Pilkrute?*

Quantum World Champion Seajigger III, 50-180g, 3,45m, 100-140 Euro oder Vorgänger. Super Aktion, Spitze mit Gefühl und vernünftiges Rückrat

Oder noch die, beide etwas günstiger
http://cgi.ebay.de/RHINO-DF-OFFSHORE-LIGHT-PILK-GUT-FUR-GEFLOCHTENE-SCHNUR_W0QQitemZ7136918984QQcategoryZ77569QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.de/RHINO-DF-ULTRA-DIE-PERFEKTE-RUTE-ZUM-JIGGEN-UND-PILKEN_W0QQitemZ7136918357QQcategoryZ77569QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Frank


----------



## Elbfischer3 (16. März 2006)

*AW: Habt ihr Tipps für eine Pilkrute?*

Ich würde Dir die Cormoran Seacor - Dorschspin empfehlen. Habe ich selbst und kann bisher nur gutes darüber sagen und das beste daran ist, dass sie eine hochwertige Rute, für einen kleinen Preis ist. Ich habe meine runtergesetzt von 109€ auf 70€ bekommen. Sie ist 350cm lang IM8 Carbon und hat 50-120Gramm WG. Da sind die Pilker von 50-80Gramm optimal zum werfen, weil sie ihre Aktion optimal entfalltet. Leider bekommst Du sie nur schwer, jedenfalls habe ich keine im Netz unter den altbewährten Adressen gefunden.

Aber mit ein wenig suchen, dann denk ich schon, dass irgendwo so ein Teil zu finden ist.#6


----------



## Weißfischkiller90 (16. März 2006)

*AW: Habt ihr Tipps für eine Pilkrute?*

#6 Danke für die vielen Antworten,jetzt weiß ich gar nicht,
wie ich mich entscheiden soll!?|uhoh: 

Gruß Tim#h


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (16. März 2006)

*AW: Habt ihr Tipps für eine Pilkrute?*

Sach ma was Du für das Stöckchen anlegen maximal anlegen möchtest, das grenzt die Sache dann sicherlich schon gehörig ein...


----------



## Weißfischkiller90 (16. März 2006)

*AW: Habt ihr Tipps für eine Pilkrute?*



			
				dorschjaeger75 schrieb:
			
		

> Sach ma was Du für das Stöckchen anlegen maximal anlegen möchtest, das grenzt die Sache dann sicherlich schon gehörig ein...


 
Ich sach ma,
unter 80eu wär schon gut, aber Qualität kostet halt,ich möcht ja was gescheites was fürs "Leben"* hält.

*(1 Angelleben=bis zum nächsten Größenwahn) 

Gruß Tim#h


----------



## Torsk_SH (16. März 2006)

*AW: Habt ihr Tipps für eine Pilkrute?*

80€ ?? Dann würde ich eine der Balzer Matrix Serie nehmen.
Die sind sogar günstiger als 80€! Hab für meine 65€ bezahlt.

Ob nun die Softpilk oder Speedpilk musst Du selber entscheiden.
Ich fische die Speedpilk die ist etwas härter und zeigt somit die Bisse besser an. Dafür muss man gerade bei geflochtenen Schnüren etwas vorsichtiger Drillen.


----------



## Torsk_SH (16. März 2006)

*AW: Habt ihr Tipps für eine Pilkrute?*

Hier ist z.B. die Softpilk:

http://www.angelsport-schirmer.info/shop/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=54_55_100&products_id=20240

das ist die MX9! die MX5 wie ich sie habe reicht aber locker aus und kostet viel weniger.


----------



## Weißfischkiller90 (16. März 2006)

*AW: Habt ihr Tipps für eine Pilkrute?*



			
				Torsk_RD Dafür muss man gerade bei geflochtenen Schnüren etwas vorsichtiger Drillen.[/quote schrieb:
			
		

> Warum denn gerade beim geflochtenen.Die halten
> meines Wissens mehr aus wie Monofile!?;+


----------



## Elbfischer3 (16. März 2006)

*AW: Habt ihr Tipps für eine Pilkrute?*



			
				Weißfischkiller90 schrieb:
			
		

> Warum denn gerade beim geflochtenen.Die halten
> meines Wissens mehr aus wie Monofile!?;+


  Wegen der Aussteiger im Drill! Steife Rute und geflochtene Schnur bedeutet auch geringe Pufferwirkung und somit viele Fischverluste. Also Bremse etwas aufdrehen und vorsichtig Drillen, nicht zu hart rannehmen, dann gehts!


----------



## Weißfischkiller90 (16. März 2006)

*AW: Habt ihr Tipps für eine Pilkrute?*

Ach so,sicher!#q 
Gruß Tim#h


----------



## Frank 77 (16. März 2006)

*AW: Habt ihr Tipps für eine Pilkrute?*

Wenn Du was für lange Zeit willst, dann würde ich Dir zu einer der beiden Rhinoruten raten. Haben Lifetime Garantie auf den Blank und kosten beide unter 70 Euro!!! Die Qualität ist echt super und Du bekommst die Dinger nicht kaputt.
Wobei für die Ostsee die DF Offshore Light locker reichen sollte.

Gruß Frank


----------



## Torsk_SH (17. März 2006)

*AW: Habt ihr Tipps für eine Pilkrute?*

Moin!

Jo die Rhinos sind auch gut. Sind halt gluab ich etwas schwerer.

das mit den geflochtenen Schnüren wurde ja schon erklärt. Gerade für einen Anfänger sind Monos meiner Meinung nach besser.


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (17. März 2006)

*AW: Habt ihr Tipps für eine Pilkrute?*

Moin Moin!!!
Im Preisbereich um die 80€ würd ich Dir auch die Penn Charisma empfehlen!!!

Und falls Dich irgendwann doch nochmal der "Größenwahn fürs Leben" packen sollte, luscher mal auf die Cormoran Black Star Titanium Ruten. Mehr Rute geht meiner Meinung nach nicht!!!! Allerdings ist der Preis aber echt ziemlich "Aua"...


----------



## Yupii (17. März 2006)

*AW: Habt ihr Tipps für eine Pilkrute?*



			
				dorschjaeger75 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Moin!!!
> Im Preisbereich um die 80€ würd ich Dir auch die Penn Charisma empfehlen!!!
> 
> Und falls Dich irgendwann doch nochmal der "Größenwahn fürs Leben" packen sollte, luscher mal auf die Cormoran Black Star Titanium Ruten. Mehr Rute geht meiner Meinung nach nicht!!!! Allerdings ist der Preis aber echt ziemlich "Aua"...


hat ja nicht jeder so viel Kohle wie Du und kann sich ständig neues Gerät zulegen:q:q:q
ich schwanke auch noch zwischen der Magna Matrix MX9 Softpilk und der Penn Charisma 30-120 gr. 
Die Balzer gibt es für unter 90 Euronen + Versand bei 1,2,3. Meinen Händler muss ich nur noch überzeugen, dass er mir die auch für den Preis verkaufen soll. Aber das wird nicht so schwierig sein:q


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (17. März 2006)

*AW: Habt ihr Tipps für eine Pilkrute?*



			
				Yupii schrieb:
			
		

> *hat ja nicht jeder so viel Kohle wie Du und kann sich ständig neues Gerät zulegen:q:q:q*
> ich schwanke auch noch zwischen der Magna Matrix MX9 Softpilk und der Penn Charisma 30-120 gr.
> Die Balzer gibt es für unter 90 Euronen + Versand bei 1,2,3. Meinen Händler muss ich nur noch überzeugen, dass er mir die auch für den Preis verkaufen soll. Aber das wird nicht so schwierig sein:q


 
Wie meinst´n das nu wieder#c  |supergri |supergri  Ich reise stets mit kleinem Gepäck auf´m Kutter |supergri  und neues Gerät hab ich mir ewig nicht mehr gekauft.... Schwör|rolleyes ....
Aber wenn Du schon zwischen der Balzer und der Penn schwankst, nimm lieber die Penn!!! Die bekommst Du selbst bei "Tante Gerlinger" 92 Euronen!!! Bei 3-2-1 bekommst die sicherlich noch nen Zacken günstiger. Von der Balzer hab ich schon des öfteren was von nicht ganz so rutschsicheren Steckverbindungen gehört...


----------



## Yupii (17. März 2006)

*AW: Habt ihr Tipps für eine Pilkrute?*

die wird mir mein Händler dann nachdem ich ihn bearbeitet habe, auch für den Preis verkaufen:q
Und ich habe bei Problemen, den Händler vor Ort#6


----------



## Quappenqualle (17. März 2006)

*AW: Habt ihr Tipps für eine Pilkrute?*

Kleiner Tipp: Nimm nicht so ne lange Pilke. Ich selbst hab zwar auch ne Prion Pilk in 3,30 m, aber am liebsten fische ich meine 2,7 m Ultimate 50-150g ... liegt daran, dass nach 3h Pilken mit ner 3,30 er Rute das schon zu merken ist... Und die 5 m Wurfweite, die du verlierst, spielen im allgemeinen keine Rolle.


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (17. März 2006)

*AW: Habt ihr Tipps für eine Pilkrute?*



			
				Quappenqualle schrieb:
			
		

> Kleiner Tipp: Nimm nicht so ne lange Pilke. Ich selbst hab zwar auch ne Prion Pilk in 3,30 m, aber am liebsten fische ich meine 2,7 m Ultimate 50-150g ... liegt daran, dass nach 3h Pilken mit ner 3,30 er Rute das schon zu merken ist... Und die 5 m Wurfweite, die du verlierst, spielen im allgemeinen keine Rolle.


 
Da geb ich Dir uneingeschränkt recht, was das ermüdungsfreie Fischen mit ner kürzeren Rute anbelangt!!! Aber es ist auf dem Kutter nicht immer nur "Sonnenschein" sprich man steht nicht immer an Plätzen wo man mit ner kurzen Rute gut werfen kann. Wie oft musste ich mich schon mit irgendwelchen Aufbauten des Schiffes "rumquälen". Da bin ich dann über jeden Zentimeter froh den meine Pilkrute lang ist!!!
Und bei einer durchschnittlichen Nettoangelzeit von ca 4Std. auf nem kommerziellen Kutter, fällt das Rutengewicht dann doch nicht sooo gravierend auf.


----------



## micha_2 (17. März 2006)

*AW: Habt ihr Tipps für eine Pilkrute?*

hallo, habe die firewolf von Daiwa 3.45m bis 180g parabolische aktion und einfach geil das ding. wenn einer die nordlandII kennt, fast genauso und fuer ca.100€. ansonsten habe ich meist wegen platzmangel eine penn von 3.60m. aber das must du selber rausfinden, was dir am besten liegt


----------



## Frank 77 (19. März 2006)

*AW: Habt ihr Tipps für eine Pilkrute?*

Nix unter 3 Meters !!!! Zumindest für die normale Ostseekuttertour!


----------



## Gunti2005 (19. März 2006)

*AW: Habt ihr Tipps für eine Pilkrute?*

Hallo ...

Habe mir jetzt auch eine etwas "sanftere" Rute zugelegt, da ich gerade für die Ostsee nicht oft die 300g ...+ anbinde.

Die *Shakespeare Zenith Power Pilk* hatte es mir angetan.
*WG 30 - 190 g*, Länge 2,70 oder 3,00 m

- sehr gut verarbeitet und gute Aktion für *unter 40 Euro* (ohne Versand)

#h Gunti


----------



## tidecutter (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: Habt ihr Tipps für eine Pilkrute?*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Penn Charisma Senso Pilk 3,30m und bis 190g WG. PERFEKTES Knüppelchen #6#6#6......




bis zu welcher grammzahl kann man mit der denn pilker noch gut führen?


----------



## Weißfischkiller90 (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: Habt ihr Tipps für eine Pilkrute?*

Hallihallo,
ich hab mich jetzt noch mal mit dem Thema beschäftigt und hab mich eigentlich für die Penn Charisma Senso Pilk entschieden.
Die Rute ist aber in 2-teilig und in 3-teilig erhältlich.
Welche ist denn besser?

Nächster Punkt:
Welche Rolle könnt ihr mir zu dieser Rute empfelen?
Welche Schnur soll drauf?

Danke 
Gruß Tim


----------



## Sylverpasi (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: Habt ihr Tipps für eine Pilkrute?*



			
				tidecutter schrieb:
			
		

> bis zu welcher grammzahl kann man mit der denn pilker noch gut führen?




Bis 150 g auf jeden Fall.... Mehr hab ich noch nicht genommen. Aber jeder hat ja ein anderes Gefühl beim Pilken!


----------



## Weißfischkiller90 (25. September 2006)

*AW: Habt ihr Tipps für eine Pilkrute?*

Hallo,
hab das alte Thema wieder rausgekramt, weil ich mir schon gern
die Penn Charisma Senso Pilk holen möchte.
Da gibts aber noch ein paar offene Fragen zu der Rute.
Ich hätte gern die Ausführung 3,60m 30-120g Wfg.. Da ist aber der Haken: Die Rute ist 3-teilig und das find ich nicht so toll, weil es da Nachteile gibt, aber welche? Und wie wirken die sich aufs fischen aus?
Dann gibt es aber die Ausführung auch in 3,30m. Ist diese vielleicht besser.
Und die letzte Frage: Bis wieviel Gramm lassen sich Pilker daran gut führen? Wippt die Spitze nicht bei jedem Zupfer hin und her?

Danke
Gruß Tim


----------



## tknipser (26. September 2006)

*AW: Habt ihr Tipps für eine Pilkrute?*

Da ich jetzt auch bald mal an die Ostsee zum angeln fahre, wollte ich mir noch eine neue Rute holen und mich auch schon fast für die Penn Charisma Senso Pilk entschieden. Nun angel ich aber nicht oft in der Ostsee. Kann ich diese beispielsweise auch in der Elbe gut nutzen?


----------



## Yupii (26. September 2006)

*AW: Habt ihr Tipps für eine Pilkrute?*

also ich habe die Charisma mit Doppelspitze. Am Wochenende habe die 30-120 gr. Spitze benutzt, Solopilker bis 90 gr hervorragend geführt, da wippt nix nach, leider haben die Dorsche das nicht so gewürdigt:r.


----------

